# Need info to find this stuff



## Fiff (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi All, 
Am new in Dubai. I've been trying to find Biotherm products and Marlboro Black Menthol. If anyone could help me with the info, I'd appreciate it. PS: Also need to know where normally the single expats go for having casual drinks. Cheers


----------



## Fiff (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello Mukallawi, thx 4 the offer but i smoke only 'white' cigarettes. and am female btw


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Easy with google http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=biotherm+dubai+location&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari. Never seen Marlboro black menthol only the white and green pack.


----------



## Fiff (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Bedougirl, many thanks for the Biotherm link! now i know where to find it  yeah guess, I should change my cigarette...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

We should all just stop really haha. I was a Silk Cut smoker and they stopped selling them here so ended up on another brand but I am 99.9% sure you won't find your brand here.


----------



## Fiff (Dec 16, 2011)

@Bedougirl, haha yeah well perhaps if no one allowed to smoke here then I will quit haha  btw do you know where to have a nice massage and mani & pedicure, with reasonable price. I went to Nstyle, seems they're quite pricey. Really this is smtg am gonna miss from my home country where massage & salon treatment is very cheap.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Try Dream Salon in Satwa. It's staffed by a team of Chinese Indian and Filipinas. Lovely ladies. 04 398 6578. It's not posh, but it's clean, services are good as are prices.


----------



## Fiff (Dec 16, 2011)

Great, ok. Many thanks.


----------

